# Getting a nice smooth finish inside cylinders



## David Morrow (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't have a hone for my Stirling fan's power cylinder and I really didn't want to make one. It's brass so I knew that sanding it was possible. The problem was in getting a uniform finish, keeping the bore parallel, and not loosing a finger in the process.

As with many ideas we have, this may not be original but I have not seen it done elsewhere although I haven't looked that hard.

http://www.ldrider.ca/cnc/cylinder-bore-sanding/cylinder-bore-sanding.htm


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 8, 2009)

I have tried that and didnt get good results, usually ripped sand paper.
After seeing the final result in the link you posted I am going to have to try again. 
The pic showed a really nice finish.
-B-


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Sep 8, 2009)

i had the same problem on a steel cylinder and one of the members suggested i make a piece of wood that was a close fit and put lapping compound on it and do basically the same thing. i ended up re-grinding my boring bar and getting a decent result with it alone but it may be worth a shot, aparently it has worked for somone.


----------



## Maryak (Sep 9, 2009)

-B-

With brass you could try a lead lap and some fine lapping compound.

Best Regards
Bob


----------

